
Show HN: Built this cool app for mixing podcasts and music into your workouts - sslash
https://shiftfm.app
======
sslash
A couple of years back, I had an idea for an app that would mix podcasts and
music nicely into my workouts. There's so much idle time during a workout, so
for podcast lovers like me, it's the perfect opportunity to get loads more
podcasting time in during the week. The idea was to listen to podcasts during
the relaxing part (think rest between sets, chill during intervals, etc), and
have music during the intense parts (lifting, running fast, etc). In order for
it to work without ever having to open the phone, I implementing a workout
timer that shifts between podcasts and music. And in addition, being able to
shift back and forth through my headphones (tap pause to shift). I've been
iterating (now together with mates) on the concept for two years, and I gotta
say this has become a super nice workout experience.

Here's our current problem. We've been featured on the App Store several
times, and the acquisition rate has been good. So has retention, really. But
the activation rate is the big bottleneck. I think it's because, this is
really a new style of workout "entertainment", and kind of hard to explain to
people. You really have to try it to realize how great it is (humble/brag
opinion). Those users who do get to try it out that first time almost always
stick around, but loads of our users don't get there.

I'd really, really love some feedback on the product, and hear some opinions
especially on the onboarding, which presumably might be where we struggle.
We're building this mostly for our own pleasure, but I really think most
people would love this product for their workouts.

Here's the app: [https://www.shiftfm.app/](https://www.shiftfm.app/)

